# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Mi smo krenuli u potragu za našim Snješkićem :)

## LorZor

Nova sam na ovom forumu, ali vas pratim već dosta vremena. MM i ja smo se konačno maknuli s mrtve točke što se djece tiče i krenuli u potragu za našim djetetom. Odlučili smo se na posvojenje i 03.12. krenuli u borbu. Kažem borbu jer se jako bojim neuspjeha. Godinama sam gradila zidove oko srca i pričala da ne želim djecu, da ja to ne mogu. A želim očajnički i zato se tako jako bojim. Pokušavam biti na zemlji, ali nije lako. Jednom kad se nada probudi, teško ju je zauzdati, a tek smo počeli. Dakle, odnijeli smo zahtjev za izdavanje mišljenja o podobnosti u CZSS Pazin, malo porazgovarali sa socijalnom radnicom i pravnicom, te dobili informacije koji nam sve papiri trebaju. MM je obavio i razgovor sa socijalnom radnicom. Ispitivala ga je o svemu, malo me strah jer je "zapela" za činjenicu da nema kontakata sa polusestrom sa tatine strane i bakom. Naime, njegovi roditelji su se rastali kad su on i brat bili mali i otac se odselio, osnovao novu obitelj, nikad nije kontaktirao sa njima te je kasnije poginuo u ratu. Također me malo iznenadila izjava socijalne radnice da je MM na dobnoj granici za posvojenje jer ima 43 godine (ja imam 32), jer koliko vidim ukinuta je dobna granica. Prijavili smo se u Obiteljski centar u Pulu u školu za posvojitelje te čekamo da nas zovu na dogovor. Trebali bi krenuti poslije Nove godine i mogu vam reći da sam jako zagrijana za to. Imam puno strahova i dilema, a nadam se da će ih škola za posvojitelje koliko toliko ukloniti i razriješiti. 
Ne očekujemo sasvim malu bebu, naša je želja dijete do 5-6 godina, nadamo se zdravom djetetu, kao i svaki roditelj. Spol nam naravno nije bitan, spremni smo i na lakše zdravstvene teškoće. Nismo nikome ništa govorili o svemu ovome dok nismo pokrenuli postupak, nekako se bojimo da ne budu razočarani ako sve ne bude išlo glatko. Moji roditelji i brat su oduševljeni idejom, možda i malo preeuforični, prijateljice također. Njegovima još nismo rekli, čekamo da budemo slobodni oboje i da idemo do njih jer o tome ne bi preko telefona.
E da, zaboravila sam napisati da smo u izvanbračnoj zajednici i da moramo priložiti dokaz o istoj, ali ni iz CZSS nisu točno znali što i kako točno, pa ako netko zna više bila bih zahvalna na svakoj informaciji.
Dosta mi je zbrčkan ovaj post, možete misliti što mi je tek u glavi. Uglavnom, bojim se, ali se nadam uspjehu i konačnoj sreći kad postanemo tata i mama  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## KrisZg

Sretno. Vanbracnu zajednicu tj.dokaz o istoj napravite kod javnog biljeznika, potpisete izjavu. Cudi me da to ne znaju u centru.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## LorZor

Hvala, KrisZg. To smo mi i mislili, ali nam je spominjala pravomoćnu sudsku odluku, navodno je  od 1.11aktualna neka nova verzija zakona.

----------


## anđeo26012013

Vjerujem da nece biti lako al vam zelim da sto prije uspijete,SRETNO

----------


## LEIRmam

Vjerujem da postupak posvojenja nije lagan, kako niti sve ono što uslijedi nakon njega, ali vjerujem da ćete snagom svoje ljubavi i želje prevladati sve poteškoće i ostvariti svoj životni san. Ja vam od srca želim da u tome uspijete!

----------


## LorZor

Hvala svima

----------


## KrisZg

Ja na vasem mjestu ne bih komplicirala, potpisite izjavu, nakon toga kod maticara i sklopite brak. Ne znam o kakvoj se sudskoj odluci radi...ali cim sam procitala sudska...to treba vremena

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

djece za posvajanje je malo
potencijalnih posvajatelja puno
prednost vam je to ne tražite bebu
ali se bojim, u konzervativnom društvu kao što je hrvatsko, da će vam vanbračna zajednica smanjiti izglede 
znam da papir ne znači ništa
ali za ovo se isplati "registrirati"
uostalom za društvo se i pop oženio  :Grin:

----------


## Truljo

Samo si dajte kuraja i budite aktivni bez obzira ča van budu govorili po centrima.

----------


## LorZor

Ma to smo i mislili. Vjenčati se da nas ne dave s glupostima oko suda i tome slično. Hvala svima na savjetima i podršci ☺

----------


## Jelena

Da, novi obiteljski zakon je na snazi. Onaj koji je bio povucen. Nisam pratila koje su promjene proveli nakon povlacenja pred cca godinu dana. Pretpostavljam da su zato malo zbunjeni u centru. 

Ja bih si isto pojednostavila zivot s registracijom kod maticara (nece vas nitko pitati jeste li crkveno vjencani). Ipak je RH konzervativna, a mala je vjerojatnost da cete bas dijete iz Istre posvojiti. Konkurencija je velika. Sretno!

----------


## Jelena

Meni se tvoja dob cini idealnom za posvojitelja. Tvoj partner ce vjerojatno imati 45 kad posvojite. To je onak - nemalo, al i kad je bilo dobno ogranicenje mislim da se gledalo mladjeg. 
Na kraju, treba biti proaktivan i imati strpljenja.

----------


## DeDada

Ne brinite oko toga što vam govore u matičnom centru. I nama su naši svašta rekli, ali ne razmišljaju u svim centrima jednako. Realni ste, budite uporni i sretno

----------


## špelkica

Sretno!!!

----------


## LorZor

Hvala svima na dobrim željama. Kod nas ništa posebno novo, odlučili smo se vjenčati da izbjegnemo komplikacije sa sudom. Ostale "početne" papire smo prikupili, čekamo da nas zovu na daljnju obradu iz centra. Nadam se da će nakon ovih blagdana sve ići malo brže. Sve najbolje svima u novoj 2016., a posebno čekalicama želim da postanu roditelji čim prije ☺

----------


## LorZor

Eto, mi se vjenčali, imali smo malu svadbu samo sa najdražim ljudima bez cirkusa i ceremonija i bilo nam je baš lijepo. Krenuli smo u školicu za posvojitelje, meni je dosta zanimljiva, MM malo manje. Obavili smo zajednički razgovor sa psihologicom i rješavali psihotest ili što već je od 570 pitanja. Sutra ja imam individualni razgovor s psihologicom i socijalnom radnicom, a MM sljedeći četvrtak. Nakon toga bi trebali doći kod nas doma i to je to, valjda. Oboružala sam se pozitivom ☺

----------


## zutaminuta

Bravo za odluku. Nažalost, nemam iskustava pa vam mogu samo poželjeti upornost, strpljenje i sreću.  :Smile:

----------


## DeDada

Dobro je kad sve pomalo ide. Sretno!

----------


## Shanti

Držim fige da vaš pozitivan stav, odlučnost i predanost budu što brže nagrađeni!  :Smile:

----------


## anđeo26012013

oho čestitam na vjenčanju....samo budite uporni za posvojenje

----------


## Mami2016

> Eto, mi se vjenčali, imali smo malu svadbu samo sa najdražim ljudima bez cirkusa i ceremonija i bilo nam je baš lijepo. Krenuli smo u školicu za posvojitelje, meni je dosta zanimljiva, MM malo manje. Obavili smo zajednički razgovor sa psihologicom i rješavali psihotest ili što već je od 570 pitanja. Sutra ja imam individualni razgovor s psihologicom i socijalnom radnicom, a MM sljedeći četvrtak. Nakon toga bi trebali doći kod nas doma i to je to, valjda. Oboružala sam se pozitivom ☺


LorZor, kod vas to nekako brzo ide.
Mi smo isli u prosle godine u skolicu.
Razgovori sa psihologicom i socjalnom radnicom su trajali oko 3 mjeseca (jednom u petnaest dana).
Radili smo psiho testove i imali individualne razgovore. 
Za sve to je trebalo godinu dana.
Ali ne u Hrvatskoj .
Zivimo u inozemstvu.

----------


## LorZor

Ma i ja sam se začudila kako to brzo ide. Još da ja obavim razgovor sa socijalnom radnicom i da nam dođu u posjetu, pa je to valkda to. Možda sve ide brže jer smo iz manjeg mjesta, pa nemaju toliko posla

----------


## LorZor

Obavila i ja razgovor sa socijalnom radnicom. Nisam mogla izdržati, pa sam pitala kako im se činimo. Rekla je da smo jako dragi i da neće biti problema oko izdavanja mišljenja o podobnosti. Još moraju doći na teren, ali to me ne zabrinjava. Kako sam skeptik po prirodi, dok ne budem imala papir u rukama i ne vidim crno na bijelo da smo podobni posvojitelji, neću se previše veseliti. Samo malo. Malo, ali dovoljno

----------


## LorZor

U srijedu bile tete iz centra kod nas. Oduševljene su našim domom, psihologica kaže da bi ostala kod nas, hahaha. Sad još samo da dobijemo i napismeno da smo super

----------


## LorZor

Fali mi nastavak rečenice....
...onda kreće teži dio za koji će nam trebati puno strpljenja.

----------


## Mariela

Sretno! Želim vam da što prije dobijete vašeg Snješkića/kicu.

----------


## butterfly_

sretno LorZor...

nadam se da su molbice već spremne za slanje  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

> Fali mi nastavak rečenice....
> ...onda kreće teži dio za koji će nam trebati puno strpljenja.


Eo nova sam ovdje, ali s određenim iskustvom što se tiče postupka posvojenja. MM i ja smo gotovo godinu dana u tome, prošli smo sve što je potrebno kako bismo ušli u registar potencijalnih posvojitelja. Od početka se nismo zanosili da će biti lako i da će biti brzo, ali evo, nakon gotovo godinu dana upornost slanja zamolbi svim Centrima ( i poštom i mailom) i zvanja Centara, prošli tjedan uslijedio je tel. poziv jednog Centra za razgovor. Odmah smo pristali, razgovarali i odlučili da želimo upoznati djecu.Strpljenje se isplati, potrebno je i malo sreće i puno upornosti i spremnost na emotivni vrtuljak. Nadam se da ću na ovim stranicama pročitati i iskustva onih koji su već postali mama i tata činom posvojenja. Svako iskustvo je dobrodošlo.
LorZor samo hrabro naprijed!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## DeDada

Pozdrav Amondi, baš mi je drago zbog vas. Ne znam jeste li klince već stigli upoznati, samo mogu reći da smo mi imali tolike strepnje osobito na dan kad smo upoznali malenog. Onda kad vidiš tu malu osobu, kad se pred tobom zaigra, zavali ti se u krilo, u tom trenu znaš da je tvoj i sve brige padaju u vodu. Sretno!

----------


## Mrcinica

Amondi, 

dobro došla i piši nam... Kako je prošao susret, jeste li već ranije primili iz centara kakve pozive ili je ovo bio prvi?

Nama taj dio tek slijedi pa me sve zanima...

Sretno od srca!  :Smile:

----------


## LorZor

Sretno i vama, Amondi

----------


## Amondi

Evo me s novostima; danas smo kontaktirali Centar u kojem smo prošli tjedan bili na razgovoru kako bi im javili da smo spremni vidjeti/upoznati djecu. Termin nam je u srijedu i vrlo smo uzbuđeni. Moram priznati da smo bili poprilično cool kad smo prošli tjedan išli "samo" na razgovor. Sad mi se čini da nećemo normalno spavati do srijede  :facepalm: 

Mrcinica, ovo je drugi poziv iz Centra (ne istog). Nekako, koliko sam shvatila, ti pozivi iz Centra se vrlo rijetko događaju. Dakle, treba biti uporan, ne posustati. Moram još reći da smo mi apropo spola i uzrasta bili dosta fleksibilni, ne inzistiramo na skroz malom djetetu pa je i to možda jedan od razloga da smo u relativno kratkom vremenu dobili priliku za razgovor u Centru i upoznavanje djece. Naravno, ne treba ići izvan onoga što želite, no... život ipak vrlo često piše ne baš onakve priče kakve smo si mi u svojoj glavi posložili. U svakom slučaju, mislim da je najvažnije slušati što ti srce kaže, zar ne?  :Heart: 
Hvala vam svima na podršci!
Javim kako je prošlo u srijedu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rebbeca

Sretno :Heart:

----------


## Amondi

> Sretno


Hvala!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Amondi

Evo mene nakon vrlo emotivno obojenog dana. Kao što sam već gore napisala, danas smo išli vidjeti/upoznati dječicu  :Zaljubljen: 
Teško je riječima opisati kako se osjećam. U trenutku kada vidite djecu, zaboravite na sve prepreke na koje ste nailazili u cijelom tom procesu. Neopisiv osjećaj! Svima koje upoznavanje tek očekuje želim sreću od srca i da već pri prvom susretu osjete ovo što smo mi osjetili danas  :Smile:

----------


## Lili2

Jel to to ili jos trebate cekati da vas odaberu? Divne vijesti, bas ih je lijepo procitati na ovom pdf-u!  :Heart:

----------


## Amondi

> Jel to to ili jos trebate cekati da vas odaberu? Divne vijesti, bas ih je lijepo procitati na ovom pdf-u!


Odabrani smo, sve sad ovisi o nama  :Very Happy:  :Yes:

----------


## čokolada

Amondi, čestitam, prekrasne vijesti!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Amondi

> Amondi, čestitam, prekrasne vijesti!


Hvala!  :Very Happy:  Još smo ne vjerujemo  :Sing:

----------


## bubekica

Prekrasna vijest!
Cestitam od srca!  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

> Hvala!  Još smo ne vjerujemo


Pazi mene: Još smo ne vjerujemo  :Grin: 

Hvala Bubekica  :Kiss:

----------


## Mrcinica

Čestitam od srca Amondi! Uživajte u svakom trenutku!

Meni je ovo prvo posvajanje otkad sam aktivna na ovom podforumu!  :Very Happy: 

To je tako lijepa vijest, imam osjećaj da svako posvajanje daje nama ostalima novu nadu!

----------


## Rebbeca

Čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Amondi

Hvala vam svima!  :Smile:  :Kiss:

----------


## DeDada

Amondi, bravo, čestitam! Bilo bi zgodno da otvoriš svoju temu gdje nam možeš pisati malo više. Vidiš kako se fleksibilnost isplati, i mi smo zbog toga svoju priliku dobili gotovo odmah! 

Spavanje sad zaboravite, neće se dogoditi dugo vremena. Prvo od iščekivanja, a kad klinci dođu kući osluškivat ćeš dišu li po noći. Od srijede si MAMA, na umor navikneš  :Smile:  Ja sam svog sina za vrijeme posjeta samo nosila na rukama. Ajme kako je to boljelo, ali me nije bilo briga.

----------


## Davina

Čestitam od  :Heart:  Amondi

----------


## Davina

LorZor a tebi želim da budeš sljedeća kojoj ćemo čestitati.

----------


## LorZor

Hvala, Davina! Riječi ti se pozlatile!

----------


## Amondi

> Čestitam od  Amondi


Hvala! Od  :Heart:

----------


## Amondi

> Hvala, Davina! Riječi ti se pozlatile!


Pozlatit će se!

----------


## Amondi

Evo da javim...kako za par dana idemo na drugo druženje s našim prinčevima  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## LorZor

Naša edukacija je gotova, čekamo još potvrdu o podobnosti. Molba je skoro spremna, imam 100 dvojbi što napisati, kako nas što bolje predstaviti, ali nešto ćemo već smisliti. Idemo dalje, bez predaje

----------


## Amondi

> Naša edukacija je gotova, čekamo još potvrdu o podobnosti. Molba je skoro spremna, imam 100 dvojbi što napisati, kako nas što bolje predstaviti, ali nešto ćemo već smisliti. Idemo dalje, bez predaje


LorZor, ak trebaš neki savjet vezano za zamolbu, slobodno reci. Možda mogu pomoći jer je to sve iza nas.
Bravo za edukaciju!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Davina

> Evo da javim...kako za par dana idemo na drugo druženje s našim prinčevima



Sretno...i da Prinčevi što prije dođu doma :Heart:

----------


## Amondi

> Sretno...i da Prinčevi što prije dođu doma


Hvala!  :Zaljubljen:  :Sing:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Sretno  :Zaljubljen:  :Love:

----------


## LorZor

Dobili smo podobnost konačno!!! Socijalna radnica nam je bila bolesna i danas smo dobili papir. Sve ostalo je spremno za slanje. Nadam se da će nam naše dijete ili djeca brzo doći. Znam da negdje postoje!

----------


## Amondi

> Dobili smo podobnost konačno!!! Socijalna radnica nam je bila bolesna i danas smo dobili papir. Sve ostalo je spremno za slanje. Nadam se da će nam naše dijete ili djeca brzo doći. Znam da negdje postoje!


Bravo! A sad na posao! 
Dijete/djeca vas već negdje čekaju  :Heart: 
Sretno!

----------


## DeDada

Sretno, samo budite uporni

----------


## BubaSanja

> Dobili smo podobnost konačno!!! Socijalna radnica nam je bila bolesna i danas smo dobili papir. Sve ostalo je spremno za slanje. Nadam se da će nam naše dijete ili djeca brzo doći. Znam da negdje postoje!


LorZor, jeste li dobili rješenje ili mišljenje?

----------


## LorZor

Dobili smo stručno mišljenje o prikladnosti i podobnosti za posvojenje

----------


## LorZor

Da li da uz molbu priložimo to mišljenje od 6 stranica ili nije nužno? Da samo u molbi napišemo da smo u Registru i da imamo pozitivno mišljenje o podobnosti i prikladnosti?

----------


## Truljo

Mi smo samo naveli u zamolbi da imamo rjesenje o podobnosti.

----------


## Amondi

> Da li da uz molbu priložimo to mišljenje od 6 stranica ili nije nužno? Da samo u molbi napišemo da smo u Registru i da imamo pozitivno mišljenje o podobnosti i prikladnosti?


Hm..mi nismo dobili ništa na 6 stranica. Dobili smo na jednom listu Mišljenje o podobnosti za posvojenje. Zar je u svakom Centru drugačije?

----------


## LorZor

Ma ne znam. I ja sam mislila da je to na jednom papiru, ali ovo je valjda po novom zakonu. Skoro sva naša obrada, još je samo falilo da nam i psihotestove prilože. Hahaha.

----------


## Amondi

> Ma ne znam. I ja sam mislila da je to na jednom papiru, ali ovo je valjda po novom zakonu. Skoro sva naša obrada, još je samo falilo da nam i psihotestove prilože. Hahaha.


i kaj na tom piše? ono..otprilike..

----------


## LorZor

Sve što nas je pitala socijalna radnica, sve o našoj užoj obitelji, motivi za posvajanje, zaključak psihologa i na kraju pozitivna ocjena i prijedlog da nam se omogući posvojenje djeteta.

----------


## Amondi

> Sve što nas je pitala socijalna radnica, sve o našoj užoj obitelji, motivi za posvajanje, zaključak psihologa i na kraju pozitivna ocjena i prijedlog da nam se omogući posvojenje djeteta.


Navodno mi zapravo imamo pravo uvida u cijelo to nešto opširnije mišljenje. Jel to stoji? Ili? Mene baš zanima kaj su napisali i kak smo prošli  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## LorZor

Ovo naše je dosta opširno. Divni smo i krasni, a takvi ste vjerojatno i vi  :Wink:

----------


## Amondi

> Ovo naše je dosta opširno. Divni smo i krasni, a takvi ste vjerojatno i vi


Haha..da vjerojatno  :Smile:  
Bas sam citala ponovno tvoj prvi post ovdje i nije mi jasno kako se to tvoj muz nasao na gornjoj granici za posvajanje? To uopce nema veze; ja sam starija od tvog muza, dok je MM mladji od tvog i to nije bila nikakva prepreka da nas izaberu za petogodisnjaka i sestogodisnjaka.

----------


## LorZor

Ma to je naša socijalna radnica nešto zabrijala. Mislim da je na početku bila uvjerena da smo zainteresirani isključivo za bebu. Pošto se uvjerila da to nije tako, kasnije dob nije skoro ni spominjala. I mi sami smo svjesni kakva je situacija i bebu niti ne očekujemo. Djece je malo, nas posvojitelja puno. Možda iz nekih svojih sebičnih razloga želimo veće dijete, iako znamo da su kod većeg djeteta i traume veće i dublje. Ljubavi nam ne fali, pa ćemo se i s time suočiti kad bude vrijeme za to.

----------


## Amondi

> Ma to je naša socijalna radnica nešto zabrijala. Mislim da je na početku bila uvjerena da smo zainteresirani isključivo za bebu. Pošto se uvjerila da to nije tako, kasnije dob nije skoro ni spominjala. I mi sami smo svjesni kakva je situacija i bebu niti ne očekujemo. Djece je malo, nas posvojitelja puno. Možda iz nekih svojih sebičnih razloga želimo veće dijete, iako znamo da su kod većeg djeteta i traume veće i dublje. Ljubavi nam ne fali, pa ćemo se i s time suočiti kad bude vrijeme za to.


Tako je! Nismo niti mi očekivali bebu, ali iskreno i nadali smo se nekom većem djetetu. Gornja granica nam je bila 7-8 godina. Posvajanje starijeg djeteta ima svojih prednosti bez sumnje; npr. možeš makar naslutiti ima li bilo kakvih zdravstvenih poteškoća (iako su nama u Centru odmah rekli da su dečki zdravi), možeš s njima komunicirati, mogu ti reći što žele, a što ne žele... Uglavnom, držim ti fige da te pogodi sreća baš kao i nas  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## DeDada

I ja mislim da posvojenje starijeg djeteta može imati svoje prednosti. Komunikacija i shvaćanje su na većoj razini. Moj sin, koliko god mali, bio je dosta traumiran i trebalo nam je dugo da dobijemo njegovo povjerenje i ljubav. Dom ipak učini svoje, još je u kombinaciji poremećaj senzorike što nitko nije vidio niti nam rekao, sami smo otkrivali tj nakon par mjeseci posumnjali da ipak djeca ne bi trebala imati takve reakcije, itd. On je odrastao u vrtićkom sistemu, u grupi nije mogao učiti i savladavati neke osnovne stvari, bila je i određena doza strogoće koju je sigurno očekivao i od nas, vjerujem da ga je to plašilo. Prema tome, nije realno očekivati da će s manjim djetetom biti lakše. Možda je njima još i teže jer ih istrgneš iz poznate sredine, a ne može im se objasniti zašto niti su to željeli.

----------


## LorZor

Dedada, baš te volim čitati, uvijek napišeš točno ono što ja u sebi mislim.

----------


## LorZor

Hvala, Amondi. Vjerujem da hoće  :Smile:

----------


## LorZor

Naše molbe su poslane, stižu već i prvi odgovori. Neki su negativni tj. nemaju djece, neki imaju djece, ali već skoro punoljetne ili teško bolesne. Suočavam se s dijelom sebe koji bi svih prihvatio, a zna da ne može. Nisam zamišljala da će mi neke stvari tako teško pasti. Ostajemo pozitivni, naše nas dijete negdje čeka  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

> Naše molbe su poslane, stižu već i prvi odgovori. Neki su negativni tj. nemaju djece, neki imaju djece, ali već skoro punoljetne ili teško bolesne. Suočavam se s dijelom sebe koji bi svih prihvatio, a zna da ne može. Nisam zamišljala da će mi neke stvari tako teško pasti. Ostajemo pozitivni, naše nas dijete negdje čeka


Sve je to normalan slijed; mi smo isto dobijali samo negativne odgovore ili pozitvne,a vezane za puno stariju djecu. Suočavanja sa samim sobom vrlo često su i najteža no ako si čovjek sve posloži onda se i to suočavanje (koje često i nije ugodno) uspije prebroditi i, naravno..ostati pozitivan! Mi smo na kraju dobili poziv iz Centra iz kojeg smo pola godine prije dobili negativan odgovor..tako da..ne gubi nadu!!! I svakako, nakon par mjeseci (ako se ništa ne bude u međuvremenu događalo), preporučam sve ponoviti putem maila, svim centrima. Mislim da je to kod nas bilo odlučujuće.
Sretno i javljaj kako sve napreduje  :Trep trep:  :Kiss:

----------


## LorZor

Uh. Piše mi se i ne piše mi se. Bili smo u jednom centru na "upoznavanju" sa timom za posvojenje. Ne znam kako da to drugačije nazovem. Zvala sam jednog jutra taj centar i javila se gospođa. Pitam ja nju da li imaju djece za posvajanje. Kaže ona da imaju. Pita me za dob, ja kažem predškolska. Kaže ona da imaju dvoje predškolske djece, ali da se tim slučajem konkretno bavi kolegica koja je ttenutno na godišnjem i da se vraća za tjedan dana. Neka nju nazovem za konkretnije informacije. Tako sam i učinila. Taj dan mi nije mogla ništa reći jer je bila u gužvi, neka zovem u srijedu jer da oni imaju sastanak tima u utorak i da će mi onda znati reći detalje. Zovem ja u srijedu, ona opet u gužvi, neka nazovem u četvrtak prije 8. OK. Zovem u četvrtak, pa kaže ona najprije: "Koliko bi ih vi uzeli?". Nakon prvotnog šoka, kažem da bi voljeli dvoje djece predškolske dobi. Onda kaže ona: "Joj, pa ne znam što da vam kažem, nas puno ljudi zove, blabla, da li bi vama bio problem doći do nas?" Ja kažem da ne bi. Dogovorim se s mužem i zovem opet da kažem da mi možemo doći u utorak. Ona kaže dobro, oko 11 i pol dođite. Da napomenem, svaki put sam se predstavila, te ako je pogledala u registar i u molbu, mogla je znati otkud zovemo i da smo udaljeni 300 km. Kad smo došli tamo ispostavilo se da taj cenar ima šestero romske djece, braću i sestre za posvajanje. Četvero, tri curice i najmlađi dečkić, su kod jednih, a dva dečka su kod drugih udomitelja. Tako bi i išli na posvajanje. Od njih šestero dvoje zaista jesu predškolci. Nažalost, za četvero nemamo uvjete, a ovo dvoje imaju 10 i 5 godina. Dobnu granicu smo si postavili na 8 godina.  Tako da se osjećam preveslano. Nije mi žao puta, muž i ja smo iskoristili dan za šetnju po gradu. Bio nam je to jedan izletić. Žao mi je što mi odmah preko telefona nije rekla kako stvari stoje. Opet s druge strane, upoznali smo se, sad znaju s kim imaju posla, pa možda neki drugi put budu imali djecu baš za nas  :Smile:  idemo dalje. Baš sam se raspisala, ali morala sam to izbaciti iz sebe.

----------


## DeDada

Uh, kud četvero. Više sam puta čula da se ljude zove na razgovor za konkretnu djecu o kojoj nisu rekli sve informacije, nekad i jako bitne. Glavu gore i idite dalje  :Smile:  Ja često mislim na djecu koju nismo bili u mogućnosti posvojiti i oko koje smo vodili razgovore među sobom.

----------


## LorZor

Osjećali smo se baš nekako blesavo, iskreno. Imali smo osjećaj da nas žele pokolebati u posvajanju romske djece jer živimo na selu. Kao mala sredina, bla bla. Ako nama nije bitna boja kože našeg djeteta, neće biti ni selu, pogotovo nakon nekog vremena. Danas sam opet zvala centre, ima pozitive, ima nade. Ne odustajemo jer neka mala srećica ili srećice čekaju baš nas  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

Cure, na Adoptim stranicama postavljen (između ostalog) priručnik za posvojitelje. Preporučam! http://www.adopta.hr/

LorZor, ne gubi nadu. Centri uvijek pokušavaju zajedno dati na posvajanje braću i sestre. Svjesni su oni da posvojiti istovremeno četvero djece je nemoguća misija. Nemojte zatvoriti ta vrata, ponovno se javite i pokažite spremnost na svakojake kombinacije i mogućnosti. Centri vole vidjeti da ste fleksibilni i otvoreni. Zašto ne dvoje od četvero? 
Moguće da se radi o istom Centru iz kojeg su i naša dječica; nekako to iščitavam između redova. 
Glavu gore i ne odustajati! 
 :Heart:  :Smile:

----------


## LorZor

Odustajanje ne dolazi u obzir  :Smile:  vaša priča, draga Amondi, i priče drugih forumašica su mi vodilja i poticaj.  :Kiss:

----------


## DeDada

Pametno ti Amondi kaže, neće oni uspjeti naći roditelje za četvero djece pa nastavite komunikaciju s njima. I nama su tako nudili po troje, nemamo mogućnosti i gotovo. 

I ne dajte se pokolebati u vezi svojih odluka! Neki ljudi imaju svoje predrasude, a one s kojima se mi kao obitelj susrećemo nemaju nikakve veze s tim što je malac tamne puti već se sve vrti oko samog posvojenja. Ljudi koji nas ne poznaju će pitati na koga je malac taman, zmuljam nešto i ajmo dalje  :Very Happy:  Oni koji nas poznaju ništa ne pitaju niti mi imamo potrebu govoriti, pa zna se da nismo biološki povezani i teško je očekivati da ćemo biti fizički slični. Također živimo u manjoj sredini i ne vidim povezanost toga i neprihvaćanja, baš dapače. Dogodi se pokoji ispad na temu rase, ali tako bi bilo i za druge "nedostatke" - pjegice, naočale, da ne nabrajam.

----------


## LorZor

Pa to sam joj i ja rekla. Rekla sam da su mene zezali dok sam bila dijete jer sam bila (i ostala  :Wink: )debela, pa da je moj najuži krug prijatelja u meni našao nešto puno bitnije. Uvijek se nađe nešto što nas odvaja od ostalih. Vjerojatno će prvo vrijeme biti čudo i samo posvojenje, a poslije će ljudi prihvatiti i neće se ni obazirati. Zovem ja dalje centre, s ovima smo rekli da ostajemo u kontaktu. I nama su nudili troje. Jednostavno ne možemo. Stvarno treba biti svijestan svojih mogućnosti i ne se gristi zbog svojih odluka.

----------


## DeDada

Pa kako bi bilo da smo svi isti. Ma meni je samo žao te djece, čim ih je više od dvoje, čekaju godinama. Trebalo bi se ažurnije baciti u potragu za roditeljima, možda postoji netko u registru za takvu djecu, ali nije svjestan važnosti zamolbi i nazivanja centara.

----------


## LorZor

Ma ne znam što da ti kažem. Teške su to situacije. Najprije su odvojeni od roditelja. Onda od braće. I kako ih sad opet razdvajati. Oko ovih troje iz jednog drugog centra smo se ne dvoumili nego stoumili. Mislim da u cjelokupnom sustavu postoji puno problema i da će ih biti dosta teško riješiti. Nismo zatvorili vrata konkretnom centru, ali vjerojatno ćemo svaku njihovu riječ u budućnosti dvaput izvagati. Što se tiče zvanja, meni to strašno teško pada. Ne znam zašto jer inače sam brbljava. Sva se zbunim, zamuckujem, uh. Ali ne odustajem

----------


## DeDada

Jesu teške, ali u nekom idealnom svijetu ne bi smjela proći cijela godina u kojoj se ništa ne dogodi. Za njih je i tjedan dana puno. 

Zamuckuješ jer ti je važno, znam da nije lako. Probaj kao sa službom za korisnike. Napiši si šalabahter.

----------


## LorZor

Eto mene nakon dugog toplog ljeta bez rezultata. Već sam počela biti očajna kad je uslijedio poziv iz jednog centra koji nam je već prije poslao pismeni odgovor da nemaju djece. Radilo se o bebici i mi smo bili jedni od 5 parova pozvanih na razgovor. Na našu žalost odabran je jedan drugi par. Nekako smo po tijeku razgovora već skužili da ništa od toga, pa se nismo ni nadali previše. Ipak je zaboljelo kad je teta iz centra rekla da nismo mi ti. Sad se moramo skupiti, polijepiti dijelove srca i krenuti dalje. Negdje nas netko čeka. Ma mora tako biti.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Žao mi je :grli:

----------


## LorZor

I meni za vas i sekice. Ma uspjet ćemo mi. I jedni i drugi  :Smile:

----------


## Amondi

:Heart:  :Heart:

----------

